# non c'è arresta sistema[risolto]

## Franco191075

dopo aver installato gentoo su un noteboook toshiba qosmio f60-12e non mi è comparsa la voce arresta sistema...Last edited by Franco191075 on Mon Feb 21, 2011 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yellowhat

Prova a seguire questa guida: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-tips+tricks.html

----------

## Onip

di che ambiente grafico stiamo parlando?

immagino gnome; se è così controlla di avere avviato tutti i servizi necessari (dbus ad esempio) e che il tuo utente appartenga ai gruppi giusti.

----------

## Pes88

A me capitava con kde quando non metto il demone consolekit.....

----------

## Franco191075

non avevo aggiunto i servizi, ora è ok,grazie mille!

----------

